# Intense M3 Sattelstütze



## Deleted 66735 (26. Oktober 2007)

Was hat ein M3 von 2007 für einen Sattelstützendurchmesser ?
Innenlagerbreite 83 mm ?
Hab auf der Homepage nichts gefunden .


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (26. Oktober 2007)

31,6mm und das 2007 hat 83 mm Einbaubreite für das Tretlager  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

